# MF245 oil leak



## typx66 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello all. I just replaced the clutch in my 245, along with a new rear seal, I also resealed the seal retainer. I have ran the tractor maybe 3 hours and noticed an oil leak from the weep hole at the front of the bell housing. Definitely the new oil I just installed. Does anyone have any ideas on what could be leaking now? Are these tractors prone to leaks? I've also read that the oil pan gasket could be bad and spilling oil into the bell housing, is this true? Or is it just normal to have a slight leak from the area? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi typx66.
Yes the sump cork strip seals becomes hard with age and heat and leak ,no need to split the tractor ,drain the oil and remove the sump, THOROUGHLY clean all sealing surfaces especially the groves where the cork goes into ,use gasket adhesive I use permatex the non hardening one and Carefully fit the new corks inside the grove dont be tempted to cut any of the ends make sure it is even when you start to install and put a wee dab on the ends ,leave the ends out till you get the two gaskets in and then put the corks right in over the gaskets.
remove the sump strainer and give it a good clean in petrol ,refit and refit the sump a thin coat of permatex on the seal surfaces of the sump will keep everything sweet.
Happy Days 
Hutch.


----------

